# Anyone Like The New Codex Format?



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

So, I was waiting for a friend at my local store yesterday, and I decided to take a look at the High Elf codex (the only one that didn't have plastic wrapping over it), quite frankly, I couldn't stand the layout of it. Maybe it's because I'd grown so familiar with the old set-up, but the new one just didn't seem as practical. Bits and peices scrambled all over the place...

Anyone like the way GW is going with them? Also, can anyone tell me which of the books follow this new format, I think I'll try and steer clear...


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

quite a few of them really; empire, orcs and goblins, high elves, vampire counts, and daemons. Its only a matter of time till they all do.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They have tryed to make them easyer to use, but i think the older Format is better, I sapose time brings change


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

One thing I've seen over the years of playing many RPG's is that change always frustrates Veterans who knew where everything was even if it made no sense.

Yet change is normally easier for new players who haven't had to learn wierd/strange ways of filing things.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

And in 5 years time, when the books have been redone, the current crop of new gamers (who will by then be veterans) will be saying "I hate this new format, why can't we go back to the classic 7th Ed style..."

Whatever you start with becomes the 'benchmark' by which you judge. It's inevitable. If you're _really really lucky_, after a while a new rulebook will be brought out and you'll go "wow! That's really clear and well organised!"

Doesn't often happen though :wink:

atient cyclops:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

the old format was easier however from a fluff point of view i like the new one better because it tells you more about each troop type

however i think theve started doin it to ' bulk ' the dex up because a bit of background and an army list wouldn`t be worth £12


----------

